# Worst type of customer ......



## Windowcentric (Oct 16, 2016)

Just curious what your worst type of customer is.. i dont mean “ the one’s that dont pay “.. 
The two that consistently give me trouble are Asians and single woman between the ages of 40 and 70
Asians always think you are trying to rip them off and always seem to try and nickel and dime.
Single woman over the age of 40 and under 70 are also problematic. I think part of it is due to them being single and being afforded all the time in the world to focus on little things and even invent issues because they are bored.


----------



## Fishindude (Aug 15, 2017)

The "Know it alls" who want to get multiple prices then break things down on a spread sheet to compare, when the only thing they really understand is price.

Once I see this process starting, I walk away and cut my losses. Have wasted a lot of time with these types in the past.


----------



## TheConstruct (Dec 8, 2017)

I had the worst customer experience I've ever had this week but fortunately I declined the job so it was only 20 minutes of my life. Nigerian couple new to Canada, not sure if their ethnicity has anything to do with it but I wonder if it's a cultural difference that made them come across as so rude. I talked to them on the phone on Tuesday night and happened to be working s few streets away from them Wednesday so I said I'd stop by in the morning. 

Went and looked at this basement finishing job which I was told involved framing in a bedroom. I got there and it's actually going to be adding a kitchen and moving a laundry room as well. I tell them I'm booking 6 weeks. They are unhappy. I tell them their 100amp panel is full and I need an electrician to have a look at the logistics of adding a second range. They are unhappy. They tell me it's best the electrician looks at it that afternoon. I tell them unlikely but I'll let them know. Nope today is best for us so let's do it today.... I tell them If we do move plumbing and electrical around we will need to do some drywall patches. They disagree, it will be easy and require no drywall work apparently according to them. They want an estimate within 3 days. I tell I will do my best to give them a rough idea by then but we have a lot of questions to answer before we can even start thinking about a permit or talk about cost. The lady immediately tells me she Hope's the price will be negotiable! I haven't said anything about a price yet and already I'm fighting about money.

I told them I needed to get going. Calmed down for a couple of hours so I could call them to tell them their job isn't a good fit for my company and best of luck with their project. :no:


----------



## TheConstruct (Dec 8, 2017)

Worst customers for me, know it all alpha male type dudes. Best customers, single women or women that do the majority of the decision making around the house. I find it much easy to keep control of the job when the customer accepts they dont understand it versus some dude who's talking like he could do it and it's easy yet he's hired me to do it for him.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Sort of rich people. Ones who have a few million, they want to hang with the actual rich people, but they really cant and they have a tendency to treat you like crap. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Sort of rich people. Ones who have a few million, they want to hang with the actual rich people, but they really cant and they have a tendency to treat you like crap.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


truth - was going to say the same thing.


----------



## Defenestrate (Aug 13, 2015)

Some engineers, usually dudes, that focus on microscopic details that don't have a bearing on the final product.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

The worst customer I've had is my wife.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

If you're paying, they aren't a customer....


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

My worst have been retired men. They are home all the time and tent to question things halfway finished as if they where final product.


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

Common theme of bad customers in my life - 'Arsty' Females', The ones who associate with being "artists" all show and no comprehension of reality. Now real creatives adn true artists .... Usually a treat to work with cause the understand 'making stuff'. Picky but deal with that by doing top end work.

Die hard I'm sticking to the Union kind of people, the perpetual victim types. World is out to get 'em and sooner or later no matter how good they feel about our services .... they turn and bite the hand working for them.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Single women between 40 and 70 are my best customers. Or when they make the decisions when they are married.

The fact I'm sexy could have something to do with it.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

By far for me has been the Indians. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

My problems are always the Mujibars. They think _everything_ is way too much. So I just shoot 'em an off-the-cuff guesstimate and never hear from them again. I don't bother putting together a proper bid as they only want to pay 1/5 of my price.


----------



## jimwalter (Apr 7, 2012)

whoa.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

TheConstruct said:


> Worst customers for me, know it all alpha male type dudes. Best customers, single women or women that do the majority of the decision making around the house. I find it much easy to keep control of the job when the customer accepts they dont understand it versus some dude who's talking like he could do it and it's easy yet he's hired me to do it for him.


Rich dudes that you said you don't like are my best and usually repeat clients. Ate lunch with one Wedensday:thumbsup:


----------



## SPSKC (Aug 9, 2018)

Windycity said:


> By far for me has been the Indians.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes!!! They like to stand and watch and always try to haggle on price!


----------



## TheConstruct (Dec 8, 2017)

Jaws said:


> Rich dudes that you said you don't like are my best and usually repeat clients. Ate lunch with one Wedensday:thumbsup:


Wasn't me that said I don't like rich dudes I dont think. Just the overtly alpha male type that are too dumb to realize how dumb they are.


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

The ones that award you the work and then cancel as soon as you show up. On bigger jobs with a contract this is not a problem since they have to cancel by registered mail and thet should have a down payment in the game


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

99.9 percent of my clientele are female I prefer it that way. I was once on a job, couple weeks into it husband comes in the morning starts asking questions what the plan was. Wife comes in says to him "What the f**k are you doing talking to him? All you do is pay him and shut up."

He walked away with his head down and I never saw him again.

I get along great and have pretty close relationships with females. Their male counterparts need to stay out of the way and mind their own business. That's how most of my jobs are.

All my business is WOM so I don't get much of "worst type customers" but if I ever clashed with any it was the wealthy male who try and make themselves relevant until I or the wife put them in their place.


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

Defenestrate said:


> Some engineers, usually dudes, that focus on microscopic details that don't have a bearing on the final product.


I knew I was in trouble when I caught my uncle, a great guy and an engineer, whose house we'd gotten roped into helping prepare for sale, measuring the spaces between the new tile in the bathroom with his micrometer...........


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

TheConstruct said:


> Wasn't me that said I don't like rich dudes I dont think. Just the overtly alpha male type that are too dumb to realize how dumb they are.


My definition of alpha male is probably different than yours I guess. Definitely not someone posturing or posing or acting like they know how to do what I do. 

Misunderstood what you said I guess. 



Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

the uneducated, mis-informed and want to keep up with the jonses when they don't have the coin....


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

So we can talk about what races are cheap pricks but a guy can't post a love story without it being deleted? :laughing:


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

TheConstruct said:


> Wasn't me that said I don't like rich dudes I dont think. Just the overtly alpha male type that are too dumb to realize how dumb they are.


The high school football captain whose best days ended at graduation?


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Big Johnson said:


> The high school football captain whose best days ended at graduation?


Or a dude who runs an oil.company lol

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## SPG (Mar 9, 2017)

Defenestrate said:


> Some engineers, usually dudes, that focus on microscopic details that don't have a bearing on the final product.


Even worse is the engineer DIYer. They come up with some absolutely crazy "solutions" to simple problems because they think they know better than the millions of tradesmen who've spent collectively billions of hours doing that task.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

We had an engineer who ran his own wiring once. It took him 9 weeks because he would measure each tail in each box to make them exactly the same. Among other things.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

VinylHanger said:


> We had an engineer who ran his own wiring once. It took him 9 weeks because he would measure each tail in each box to make them exactly the same. Among other things.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I once had a builder tell me he was going to drill all the framing for wiring. He spent the better part of 3 days doing so.

His method was to set up a rotary laser and mark the face of each stud. Then use a square to extend the pencil mark to the side of each stud. THEN.... us a tape measure to mark the center of the stud at the pencil mark.

THEN, and ONLY THEN, would he drill the hole precisely in line with all the other holes and perfectly centered in the stud.



His reasoning? It would take less wire between boxes, so I should give him a break on price.

So he spent _three frikkin days_ doing this.......... and I still didn't give him a nickel off the price.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

480sparky said:


> I once had a builder tell me he was going to drill all the framing for wiring. He spent the better part of 3 days doing so.
> 
> His method was to set up a rotary laser and mark the face of each stud. Then use a square to extend the pencil mark to the side of each stud. THEN.... us a tape measure to mark the center of the stud at the pencil mark.
> 
> ...


I knew a builder who notched the bottom of studs for wires. Took maybe an hour to notch all the studs on the lumber stack. Took more wire but was easier to insulate. This in the sub-arctic where people tried all sorts of ways to better insulate.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

480sparky said:


> I once had a builder tell me he was going to drill all the framing for wiring. He spent the better part of 3 days doing so.
> 
> His method was to set up a rotary laser and mark the face of each stud. Then use a square to extend the pencil mark to the side of each stud. THEN.... us a tape measure to mark the center of the stud at the pencil mark.
> 
> ...


That's nutty.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Another 'type' I hate is those who 'have some of the material'. It goes something like this:

"Our church would like to install 6 pole lights out in the parking lot. We need a price. We already have some material you can use to keep the cost down."

When I inquire about the material, I hear, "Oh, we have about twenty feet of an old extension cord, two plastic electrical boxes and a dozen concrete anchors."


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

VinylHanger said:


> We had an engineer who ran his own wiring once. It took him 9 weeks because he would measure each tail in each box to make them exactly the same. Among other things.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Did he wait to strip the sheathing til after it was in the box?


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I have a couple boxes of electric materials, I guess thst's a free wiring job....


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Don't have too many customers like that but when it happened over the years, it's either (or a combination of)...1. Someone who did some type of construction in their life and washed out...

2. Someone who thinks they know something about construction because they've watched a YouTube video and picked up some lingo...

3. Someone who has a cousin, uncle or "friend' who can do it for less (then why am I here? So you can get a free SOW and drive their prices down?)...

4. Someone who thinks they "know" what the price "should" be...​Thankfully, long gone are the days where I'd _*need the job *_that bad but can rather let it... Pass...


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

Worst type of customer is the type that does not pay. 2nd worst is the type that pays late.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

cedarboarder said:


> Worst type of customer is the type that does not pay. 2nd worst is the type that pays late.



OP:


“Just curious what your worst type of customer is.. i dont mean “ the one’s that dont pay “.. ”


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

I value each and every customer. I cherish the vast array of challenges they afford me so I can learn to be a better provider. The customer is always right, you know.

:wink:


----------



## cwatbay (Mar 16, 2010)

A few of my red flags that it's going to be a "worst customer": 
I would do it myself but...........
I want your best price.........
I can help.........
You can't be here alone..........
The last guy quit..........
Anyone with any of these descriptors in their title: engineer, appraiser, home inspector........ at least in my experience. 

I have reached a point where if anyone says any of those phrases above, I simply stop and tell them: "I'm sorry, this is probably not a good fit, thank your for the consideration".........then I pack it up and leave. Even if they try to backtrack what they said, it's still NO!


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

cwatbay said:


> A few of my red flags that it's going to be a "worst customer":
> I would do it myself but...........
> I want your best price.........
> I can help.........
> ...


Add to that
" it's an easy job"
"Shouldn't take long"

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

what about the ones that think you are a mechanic too. 
can you fix my minivans dvd player? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

See they wouldn't like me because id say sure. Then I'd tell one of my hands to take it to my mechanic and then charge for my hand, my mechanic and then put my percentage on all that lol

I know someone for everything


cedarboarder said:


> what about the ones that think you are a mechanic too.
> can you fix my minivans dvd player?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## cwatbay (Mar 16, 2010)

cedarboarder said:


> what about the ones that think you are a mechanic too.
> can you fix my minivans dvd player?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Had that happen when working on electrical for a surgeon and his wife. He's off at work, and, she asks me to fix the washer and dryer since I was there working on the electrical anyway.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Big Johnson said:


> Did he wait to strip the sheathing til after it was in the box?


Yep. Then used a jig to make sure they all matched.

Of course, he is also the guy who would sit on his rv porch in 110 degree weather and watch the framers work and not once offer a cold drunk.

Or also the guy who got us hay to help control mud on the hillside 2-3 story siding job the day we finished because he didn't want it to get muddy.

Among other things.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumshoe (Dec 24, 2016)

I don't think anyone has mentioned the "nervous customer." Usually it's an older widowed woman, sometimes an older man. They are nervous about everything. Who you are, where you came from, why did you park out front...........loads of pointless questions like that. They have a hard time making decisions. They lock the door every time you go outside and you have to knock on the door to get back in........won't give you a key.....have to be there when you're there, so you can never work alone.

The worst was a widowed lady who wanted her living room painted. She said she was going completely different from what was on the walls now. Took 2 weeks to decide. Put the paint on the walls. IT WAS THE EXACT SAME COLOR!!! She then tried to blame me. I said, huh uh, you picked the color, I had nothing to do with it. Just a complete "nervous Nellie." I avoid those types at all costs now. They actually make ME nervous after being around them all day.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

Jaws said:


> See they wouldn't like me because id say sure. Then I'd tell one of my hands to take it to my mechanic and then charge for my hand, my mechanic and then put my percentage on all that lol
> 
> I know someone for everything
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Better get the contract signed first.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Jaws said:


> See they wouldn't like me because id say sure. Then I'd tell one of my hands to take it to my mechanic and then charge for my hand, my mechanic and then put my percentage on all that lol
> 
> I know someone for everything
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Just said same at breakfast Saturday To friend who's family owns local golf course.

He wanted me, damned near got pissed and insisted I should build him a pole barn. Doesn't want any one else to do it.

I gave him the # of the guy I would use.
He said he lost the number. That was nearly 6 months ago.

"Look Carl, I've never build a pole barn in my life."

Yes, but you built that massive square log home. I saw the pictures".

Not the same Carl". Use this guy, because I would."

"But I want you to do it."

"OK Carl, this is what I'll do, I pull the permit, hire him, tack on 35K, and you will get your pole barn. Because that's all I can do." 

"You OK with that?"

What's the damned number again...?"


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

cwatbay said:


> Had that happen when working on electrical for a surgeon and his wife. He's off at work, and, she asks me to fix the washer and dryer since I was there working on the electrical anyway.


Yep, I get this all the time too. Some people assume that electricians can fix anything that is powered by electricity. 

We get the right power to the receptacle and our job ends right there.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

rselectric1 said:


> Yep, I get this all the time too. Some people assume that electricians can fix anything that is powered by electricity.
> 
> We get the right power to the receptacle and our job ends right there.


And we're expected to VENT things like dryers, furnaces, fart fans, water heaters..............


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

480sparky said:


> And we're expected to VENT things like dryers, furnaces, fart fans, water heaters..............


I got a computer problem, its on 120 so easy fix.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

cedarboarder said:


> I got a computer problem, its on 120 so easy fix.


When I get done with it, it'll be on _480_ volts. So........... no problem after that. :whistling


----------



## Jay hole (Nov 12, 2013)

480sparky said:


> I once had a builder tell me he was going to drill all the framing for wiring. He spent the better part of 3 days doing so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I can’t believe you called that stupid a$$ hole a builder!!!


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

The ones that never answer calls or texts when trying to schedule them in. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

avenge said:


> 99.9 percent of my clientele are female I prefer it that way. I was once on a job, couple weeks into it husband comes in the morning starts asking questions what the plan was. Wife comes in says to him "What the f**k are you doing talking to him? All you do is pay him and shut up."
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I usually tell then to get to work so they can make money to pay me. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Enjoy.

http://www.remodeling.hw.net/business/construction/identifying-the-most-dangerous-clients


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

480sparky said:


> When I get done with it, it'll be on _480_ volts. So........... no problem after that. :whistling


sounds expensive! do you price match?


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

your silence speaks volumes...


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

cedarboarder said:


> sounds expensive! do you price match?




I will price match any estimate higher than my own, or exceed it by 10%!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Other than engineers.........the customer that can't visual the final product. Ugh......


----------



## madrina (Feb 21, 2013)

TheConstruct said:


> I had the worst customer experience I've ever had this week but fortunately I declined the job so it was only 20 minutes of my life. Nigerian couple new to Canada, not sure if their ethnicity has anything to do with it but I wonder if it's a cultural difference that made them come across as so rude. I talked to them on the phone on Tuesday night and happened to be working s few streets away from them Wednesday so I said I'd stop by in the morning.
> 
> Went and looked at this basement finishing job which I was told involved framing in a bedroom. I got there and it's actually going to be adding a kitchen and moving a laundry room as well. I tell them I'm booking 6 weeks. They are unhappy. I tell them their 100amp panel is full and I need an electrician to have a look at the logistics of adding a second range. They are unhappy. They tell me it's best the electrician looks at it that afternoon. I tell them unlikely but I'll let them know. Nope today is best for us so let's do it today.... I tell them If we do move plumbing and electrical around we will need to do some drywall patches. They disagree, it will be easy and require no drywall work apparently according to them. They want an estimate within 3 days. I tell I will do my best to give them a rough idea by then but we have a lot of questions to answer before we can even start thinking about a permit or talk about cost. The lady immediately tells me she Hope's the price will be negotiable! I haven't said anything about a price yet and already I'm fighting about money.
> 
> I told them I needed to get going. Calmed down for a couple of hours so I could call them to tell them their job isn't a good fit for my company and best of luck with their project. :no:


YES ITS A CULTURAL DIFFERENCE! Nigeria, Liberia, South Africans. etc, they are all that way. Hustle and bustle, no matter how much it is its too much. And the white man is always trying to screw them. They negotiate negotiate negotiate and still screw you in the end. Americans negotiate, agree, preform. S. Africans negotiate, reluctantly agree, complain the entire time you do the work and then negotiate more after its done, finally agree on a price and then dont pay.


----------



## onmywayup (Aug 18, 2012)

People who believe they are about to be ripped off at every stage of the job, even after you have demonstrated consistent honesty and integrity from the start.


----------



## SPG (Mar 9, 2017)

onmywayup said:


> People who believe they are about to be ripped off at every stage of the job, even after you have demonstrated consistent honesty and integrity from the start.


All the people I've known who are like that are the ones that fall for the actual and obvious scammers.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

How about folks that seemingly can't do a basic math sum, even while you're qualifying and giving them guidance? If I say this will be about 2000k and that is about 3000k, and then you discuss a bunch of other stuff....don't be dumbstruck that the total isn't 5000k or less.


----------



## cwatbay (Mar 16, 2010)

SPG said:


> All the people I've known who are like that are the ones that fall for the actual and obvious scammers.


These people get what they deserve. Either by just being cheap, naive, clueless, or just plain stupid. 

The past president of our HOA was a professional social worker, who was both idealistic and cheap. Always the low bidder. Plus she never checked up on the work done. We've had leaky roofs with constant repair needed, flooded bottom units because there was no waterproofing or flashing, doors and windows with no flashing, Tyvek or any wrap, untreated regular Pine used for framing, and no sealant.


----------



## Windowcentric (Oct 16, 2016)

onmywayup said:


> People who believe they are about to be ripped off at every stage of the job, even after you have demonstrated consistent honesty and integrity from the start.


Thats a good one . I hate that as well. Its like, why the F did you hire me. Usually thise that think that way are the ones with tricks up their sleeves.


----------



## Windowcentric (Oct 16, 2016)

How about the welcome wagon.., you show up and their whole family is out front and they all walk up to your vehicle. Its like they are looking inside your truck for drugs.


----------



## Windowcentric (Oct 16, 2016)

To me this is ONE OF TNE WORST....
The customer who always wants to have meetings and talk about the project even after you went over everything. By this time i usually hate the effin customer and the last thing i want to do is sit down with him and talk about nonsense. Yeah, maybe they are lonely but im not !
How about The text message that says, “ hey, can we have a chat ?” I hate cryptic messages. I always ask about what ?”


----------



## MTRmatt (Dec 10, 2017)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Sort of rich people. Ones who have a few million, they want to hang with the actual rich people, but they really cant and they have a tendency to treat you like crap.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Nail on head!!! This has been my experience as well. Had one couple on a master bath remodel that wanted me to drop some labor prices so they could keep on budget and still get a $4000 shower fixture. This demographic does not value tradesmens labor but has no problem paying top dollar for items. They also like to add/change alot and dispute the change orders which , lesson learned, is why i am religious with signed change orders before add ons and changes.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

MTRmatt said:


> Nail on head!!! This has been my experience as well. Had one couple on a master bath remodel that wanted me to drop some labor prices so they could keep on budget and still get a $4000 shower fixture. This demographic does not value tradesmens labor but has no problem paying top dollar for items. They also like to add/change alot and dispute the change orders which , lesson learned, is why i am religious with signed change orders before add ons and changes.


For me, so far, worst at this mentioned above are from back east, especially new jersey. 

Lots of Yankees moving out here, now when I hear that accent I pretty much just want to drop the call. LOL


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

MTRmatt said:


> Nail on head!!! This has been my experience as well. Had one couple on a master bath remodel that wanted me to drop some labor prices so they could keep on budget and still get a $4000 shower fixture. This demographic does not value tradesmens labor but has no problem paying top dollar for items. They also like to add/change alot and dispute the change orders which , lesson learned, is why i am religious with signed change orders before add ons and changes.


Once the project has started onsite, we require 100% payment for CO's at the time of signing... these terms are laid out in our agreement...


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

KAP said:


> Once the project has started onsite, we require 100% payment for CO's at the time of signing... these terms are laid out in our agreement...


That would drive me nuts :laughing:


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Jaws said:


> That would drive me nuts :laughing:


That's weird... Collecting money relaxes me...  :thumbup:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Well that's good, glad your system works 


KAP said:


> That's weird... Collecting money relaxes me...


Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## cwatbay (Mar 16, 2010)

Windowcentric said:


> To me this is ONE OF TNE WORST....
> The customer who always wants to have meetings and talk about the project even after you went over everything. By this time i usually hate the effin customer and the last thing i want to do is sit down with him and talk about nonsense. Yeah, maybe they are lonely but im not !
> How about The text message that says, “ hey, can we have a chat ?” I hate cryptic messages. I always ask about what ?”


Sound like someone with PTSD or ADHD.... always having to go over and over stuff.


----------



## MTRmatt (Dec 10, 2017)

KAP
i agree that is good practice and becoming a common practice as well. Lots of builders i know are doing just that. CO"s seem to be something people always want to dispute whether they signed off or agreed verbally to the change or not. 

Jaws
Jersey Roflmao, Im a PA GUY located on the deaware river who also comes from a family of jersey PIA's. So i know jersey Lets just say when my jersey family gets together l conveniently have to "work" that weekend and send the wife and kids without me. 
Just finished a job in lambertville NJ and while all in all she was a very good client who paid on time she was also i major PIA. If that maked sense. Couldnt make a final door selection on custom cabinets for months and then complained cabinets took too long. WTF lol


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

onmywayup said:


> People who believe they are about to be ripped off at every stage of the job, even after you have demonstrated consistent honesty and integrity from the start.





WarnerConstInc. said:


> Sort of rich people. Ones who have a few million, they want to hang with the actual rich people, but they really cant and they have a tendency to treat you like crap.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


These are the same people.


----------



## Deaknh (Sep 30, 2017)

MTRmatt said:


> KAP
> i agree that is good practice and becoming a common practice as well. Lots of builders i know are doing just that. CO"s seem to be something people always want to dispute whether they signed off or agreed verbally to the change or not.
> 
> Jaws
> ...


My brother lives in lambertville. There's some coin there for sure.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Deaknh said:


> My brother lives in lambertville. There's some coin there for sure.


Compared to other North Jersey areas? not even close. Many people who moved there came from NYC, many gay people to be close to New Hope. 

Most are the wanna be rich people.


----------



## Deaknh (Sep 30, 2017)

rrk said:


> Deaknh said:
> 
> 
> > My brother lives in lambertville. There's some coin there for sure.
> ...


I dont know man, 1200 sq ft crapbox selling for almost a mil. That's not cheap. Lots of artists and alternatives, yes. Mix of younger self mades and kids living off daddy's $$$.


----------



## Windowcentric (Oct 16, 2016)

What about the one’s who brag that they are very picky and hard to please???
Its like, shut up, who cares! “ just so you know, im very picky”. Really! Then why does your house look like crap and your wife or husband is 400 pounds...


----------



## MTRmatt (Dec 10, 2017)

Windowcentric said:


> What about the one’s who brag that they are very picky and hard to please???
> Its like, shut up, who cares! “ just so you know, im very picky”. Really! Then why does your house look like crap and your wife or husband is 400 pounds...


Roflmao


----------



## MTRmatt (Dec 10, 2017)

Deaknh said:


> rrk said:
> 
> 
> > Deaknh said:
> ...


Theres money there, not Deal Nj money but some money. There are definitely some wannbes but also some that have the bucks. New hope / solebury area across the river in PA is pretty well bucked up too. 
Lots of hot chicks in the newhope/lambertville area too!!!


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

Deaknh said:


> I dont know man, 1200 sq ft crapbox selling for almost a mil. That's not cheap. Lots of artists and alternatives, yes. Mix of younger self mades and kids living off daddy's $$$.


Sounds just like Vancouver BC.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Nov 1, 2015)

480sparky said:


> I once had a builder tell me he was going to drill all the framing for wiring. He spent the better part of 3 days doing so.
> 
> His method was to set up a rotary laser and mark the face of each stud. Then use a square to extend the pencil mark to the side of each stud. THEN.... us a tape measure to mark the center of the stud at the pencil mark.
> 
> ...


He could have just spent 5 minutes and made a jig if he was going to be that anal about it...


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

Gatorgrizz27 said:


> He could have just spent 5 minutes and made a jig if he was going to be that anal about it...




Anality (?) and common sense don’t always come together.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krowraven7 (Nov 12, 2014)

Indians, millenials,snobby real estate agents,tax lawyers,


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I've had decent luck with millineals, late 30s. Second homes except for one, and they just borrow whatever it cost it seems. I'm 38 and technically a millineal but I'm not a fan of debt lol

Got to break the early of late and early texts and thinking anyone's going to be at their beck and call, then it's easy


----------



## Kowboy (May 7, 2009)

Jaws said:


> I'm 38 and technically a millineal but I'm not a fan of debt lol


If you believe inflation is coming, debt is good, as you're paying it back with confetti.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Kowboy said:


> If you believe inflation is coming, debt is good, as you're paying it back with confetti.


That won't help you if your bills are set up for 150k and your income goes to 50k lol


----------



## madrina (Feb 21, 2013)

Windowcentric said:


> Just curious what your worst type of customer is.. i dont mean “ the one’s that dont pay “..
> The two that consistently give me trouble are Asians and single woman between the ages of 40 and 70
> Asians always think you are trying to rip them off and always seem to try and nickel and dime.
> Single woman over the age of 40 and under 70 are also problematic. I think part of it is due to them being single and being afforded all the time in the world to focus on little things and even invent issues because they are bored.


Assuming all women between 40-70 are housewives who live off alimony?


----------



## madrina (Feb 21, 2013)

TheConstruct said:


> I had the worst customer experience I've ever had this week but fortunately I declined the job so it was only 20 minutes of my life. Nigerian couple new to Canada, not sure if their ethnicity has anything to do with it but I wonder if it's a cultural difference that made them come across as so rude. I talked to them on the phone on Tuesday night and happened to be working s few streets away from them Wednesday so I said I'd stop by in the morning.
> 
> Went and looked at this basement finishing job which I was told involved framing in a bedroom. I got there and it's actually going to be adding a kitchen and moving a laundry room as well. I tell them I'm booking 6 weeks. They are unhappy. I tell them their 100amp panel is full and I need an electrician to have a look at the logistics of adding a second range. They are unhappy. They tell me it's best the electrician looks at it that afternoon. I tell them unlikely but I'll let them know. Nope today is best for us so let's do it today.... I tell them If we do move plumbing and electrical around we will need to do some drywall patches. They disagree, it will be easy and require no drywall work apparently according to them. They want an estimate within 3 days. I tell I will do my best to give them a rough idea by then but we have a lot of questions to answer before we can even start thinking about a permit or talk about cost. The lady immediately tells me she Hope's the price will be negotiable! I haven't said anything about a price yet and already I'm fighting about money.
> 
> I told them I needed to get going. Calmed down for a couple of hours so I could call them to tell them their job isn't a good fit for my company and best of luck with their project. 🇳🇴


----------



## madrina (Feb 21, 2013)

I think it's part cultural. Nigeria, Liberia, and whatever else is over there are well known for playing the bottom dollar game. That's the consensus anyhow. With the added "get you to your bottom dollar and then still won't pay in the end". The operate like, if you don't know who the sucker in the room is, it's probably you. And yes they are very direct and come off as rude quite often, that's just the way they are. I don't think it's intended to be rude. It's like they are in a hurry for everything and get straight to the point and don't have time for chit chat. 

I did a roof for a Nigerian lady and she came out about 2 in the afternoon yelling at us because we were banging banging banging and she was trying to sleep. 

All my guys just looked at me and looked at eachother like.. how do u supposed we get this back together without banging?


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

I went and looked at somebody’s window that had a broken sash balancer in it. I happened to have a pair in my truck. Exact size.


Thought I was doing the guy a favor.

I got a check from them today with a note. 

I responded with this picture.











Hopefully when their house sells for 500 K, $160 won’t break the bank.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Mordekyle said:


> I went and looked at somebody’s window that had a broken sash balancer in it. I happened to have a pair in my truck. Exact size.
> 
> 
> Thought I was doing the guy a favor.
> ...


Beware of people who steal office supplies from work?


----------



## Kingcarpenter1 (May 5, 2020)

Good job Mord. I set a $300. check on fire & let it fall in flame @ his feet on his front porch. Wouldn’t hesitate to do it again


Mike


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Gee Tom, what's it worth to have your window fixed?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Hobbiests. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

Kingcarpenter1 said:


> Good job Mord. I set a $300. check on fire & let it fall in flame @ his feet on his front porch. Wouldn’t hesitate to do it again
> 
> 
> Mike


I did refrain from offering to return his window to the condition in which I found it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

hdavis said:


> Gee Tom, what's it worth to have your window fixed?


There was a bit of foreshadowing when I was talking to the husband, and the wife returned from the grocery store.

She commented on the price of some inconsequential food item.

Maybe it’s just me, but I don’t give two craps if milk is $.50 more at one place than another.

I do admit I did send the picture of the note in case she didn’t know he sent it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Did you rip up the check?


Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I had a customer try and hold back 100 bucks on a change order until they returned from a three week trip to Asia. This is after a full coil was donated to the cause and we did what was probably 300 dollars worth of work 20 years ago.

We said no, that's not acceptable. She just didn't get it.

In those days, that 100 bucks was the different between eating and not eating.



Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

VinylHanger said:


> Did you rip up the check?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Yessir. A little more provocative than never cashing it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

How long ago did US West break up?
Musta been a couple of decades?


hdavis said:


> Beware of people who steal office supplies from work?


Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

VinylHanger said:


> I had a customer try and hold back 100 bucks on a change order until they returned from a three week trip to Asia. This is after a full coil was donated to the cause and we did what was probably 300 dollars worth of work 20 years ago.
> 
> We said no, that's not acceptable. She just didn't get it.
> 
> ...


Straight up scum


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Lettusbee said:


> How long ago did US West break up?
> Musta been a couple of decades?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


No idea.


Lettusbee said:


> How long ago did US West break up?
> Musta been a couple of decades?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Merged 2000. I looked it up.


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

Long time to hang onto a note pad.


Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

Not too much of the hired help is as exorbitantly priced, I guess.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Don't forget to send an estimate....


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Mordekyle said:


> I went and looked at somebody’s window that had a broken sash balancer in it. I happened to have a pair in my truck. Exact size.
> 
> 
> Thought I was doing the guy a favor.
> ...


I once wrote “don’t ever call me again” on the check when I taped it to their front door


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Mordekyle said:


> Yessir. A little more provocative than never cashing it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh, I thought they mailed you a ripped up check.
I'd have said tape it up and cash it!


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

Mordekyle said:


> Yessir. A little more provocative than never cashing it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Scan it for deposit on your banking app. then rip it up and photo it for the customer. Win/win.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Tell him next time you'll pretend to go to the store and eat a sandwich around the corner for an hour so he feels like he got his money's worth.


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed Corrigan (Jul 18, 2019)

I thought he communicated his disappointment quite effectively. Stated it outright. You were only there 20 minutes total. Wah,wah,wah...

I think SHE may disagree with his assessment of the situation. She seems to understand how business is conducted. Trip charge, etc.

That, and she doesn't want you talking about her, lol.

Maybe she reads CT. 😂😂

Blessings and prosperity...


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Ed Corrigan said:


> I thought he communicated his disappointment quite effectively. Stated it outright. You were only there 20 minutes total. Wah,wah,wah...
> 
> I think SHE may disagree with his assessment of the situation. She seems to understand how business is conducted. Trip charge, etc.
> 
> ...


Or she understands finding a decent handyman is damned near impossible and she realizes her dumbass husband just made her life a lot more difficult for a measley 160 bucks.


----------



## Ed Corrigan (Jul 18, 2019)

Deckhead said:


> Or she understands finding a decent handyman is damned near impossible and she realizes her dumbass husband just made her life a lot more difficult for a measley 160 bucks.


That goes hand in hand with paragraph 2. The rest has lol's and laughy faces.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Rae probably already knows Tom's a dick.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Worst customers for me: Specialty Contractors.

Only conflict I’ve ever had was with a concrete contractor, and an HVAC guy.

Both working on houses they owned and we’re planning to rent and/or flip

Both clueless, incompetent, inept, and complete failures at their attempt to GC a project.

One bichhed about the price, one (pretended) he didn’t understand how I could not warranty the trash lighting fixtures he bought from HD when they tripped all the AFCI’s. 🙄

I won’t work for flippers anymore. Bottom feeding incompetents, right down there with real estate agents.


----------



## Ed Corrigan (Jul 18, 2019)

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> Worst customers for me: Specialty Contractors.


I was just telling my next door neighbor, while tuckpointing his chimney gratis, what a cheap bastid I am. I'm a terrible customer for any tradesman. Not intentionally, but I am.

I end up doing all the annoying things people do to us without realizing it till later. Gives me a little perspective when customer acts up a bit. Put the shoe on the other foot.

Once I realize, I always apologize and tip accordingly.

Some people are just control freaks.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> Worst customers for me: Specialty Contractors.
> 
> Only conflict I’ve ever had was with a concrete contractor, and an HVAC guy.
> 
> ...


On MEPs if it's a new build or full gut - we have been known to do those ourselves if it's our property, although the one I'm looking at gutting this time I'm just going to call in my electrician, plumber and hvac. Concrete, framing, cornice, roofing trim and cabinets always ourselves

But other than that on a remodel or service work I use my normal subs on my house, rentals, flip whatever. Trust and less of my time on management is worth the money. Painter and Mason were the last to work for me on my own place, no deals asked or given.


----------

